# Art of Photography



## distant.star (Jan 26, 2015)

.
This has nothing to do with Canon, but it's one of the more well done things I've seen about a photographer pushing the bounds of Art.

Frank Lopez :: Antiquarian Avant-Garde

http://youtu.be/v_ya_5V-Rjo


----------

